# What do reputable breeders do.....



## Bundash (Dec 5, 2010)

So I have a question about breeding/breeders. 

I was curious about what reputable breeders ( not talking about BYB's , mills, etc) do when their females (or males) are no longer part of the "breeding program" ?


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

One here in WA sends them to be placed in pet homes with well screened people (after they are spayed). They live out their lives in their new homes happily. Sometimes a very beloved one is kept as a pet at the breeder's.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

They spay them and sell them to pet homes or they keep them as family pets.


----------



## Bundash (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks! I know a huge emphasis is placed on the pups but I have always had a concern for the parents as I know they are somewhat like a commodity, as every breeder can't personally keep every dog.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I did not get the commodity vibe at all, when I picked up my Hans. The breeder had several dogs hanging out in the house, and my guy's mom's crate was in the bedroom of one of her kids. 

What I saw was a very dedicated family who cared for, and did lots of things with their dogs. I know Hans's dad got sold to a family in Quebec, and I am sure he's living it up there.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

cassadee7 said:


> One here in WA sends them to be placed in pet homes with well screened people (after they are spayed). They live out their lives in their new homes happily. Sometimes a very beloved one is kept as a pet at the breeder's.


This is what people I know do.

Ones that touch their hearts or are closely bonded with the family/breeder stay with them until they cross the bridge, others are sold to pet or working homes after a big screen job.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Sunflowers said:


> They spay them and sell them to pet homes or they keep them as family pets.


Some sell retired females for hundreds, sometimes a few thousand. That is their choice. 

Most of the breeders I know (and us) will either keep or place (no fee at all) the female. When Emi was retired, she stayed with us. Then, a family that we know was looking for a dog for their autistic daughter. We worked with them on training,,etc and Emi has been with them for a few years. Cool thing, they moved into a house that they renovated down the road from us. So, we get to see Emi even more.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Mine are spayed and stay with me usually continuing to train (Nike and Vala both tracked for years after being spayed), sleeping on the bed and vegging on the couch. I also have raised all of my girls from puppies and actually all, at this point, were born here. Once I have spent years living with them, training them, titling them and going through whelping with them there is no way I could part with them. Just me.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We either keep, or rehome for free with friends/family or very carefully screened people. It depends not so much how attached we are to the dog since we're attached to all of them, but rather the individual situation and what is really best for the dog. Sometimes what is really the best situation for the dog isn't here with us, but with someone else. 

For example, Raven and Della just retired and we will keep Raven and probably look for a retirement home for Della. Reason being, Raven gets along with other females and Della does not. And of course we have, and always will have, other females. So currently we can have all 5 other dogs out at one time, and Della crated or blocked off somewhere, or Della out with the boys and 3 other girls crated. Rotating is a pain at times, and also means that they don't get to be full time companions and instead have to take turns. If we rehome Della, she'll be someone's 24/7 companion, and our other 5 can be the same for us.


----------



## ~Saphira~ (Apr 25, 2012)

The ones I've seen have a whole page on their website dedicated to their 'retired' dogs, who are still a part of their family.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I only have rehomed one female - due to her being unhappy at not getting to work at training and a super home available and conflict between 2 females.....everyone else (Alice, Kelsey, Basha and Csabre) have/will stay at home...I have (and had) other females who have never lived with me, but are in forever homes with partners.

Lee


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

wolfstraum said:


> I only have rehomed one female - due to her being unhappy at not getting to work at training and a super home available and conflict between 2 females.....everyone else (Alice, Kelsey, Basha and Csabre) have/will stay at home...I have (and had) other females who have never lived with me, but are in forever homes with partners.
> 
> Lee


That was same reason with Emi. Her nickname is "earth mommie dog" and she was not working much. She is in heaven with her girls and shows them off to us.

Saphira - page of retired dogs does not necessarily mean that the dogs are still there. Look like. That is why we clarify.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Keep them as companions.
Spay or neuter and rehome them for free with families that have been carefully screened.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

wolfstraum said:


> Basha have/will stay at home...I have (and had) other females who have never lived with me, but are in forever homes with partners.
> 
> Lee


It's a good thing I don't live in PA...you might find Basha missing one morning :wub:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've adopted a spayed "retired" (I say that in quotes because at the time she was only 3, not old) breeding female so I guess I can't really condemn breeders rehoming females. As long as the dog is valued as a family companion and being properly cared for, as a buyer I don't really judge who actually owns the dog.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Barb E said:


> It's a good thing I don't live in PA...you might find Basha missing one morning :wub:


LOL a few others say the same thing! Right now, as I am in hospital/rehab unit, Basha is on vacation with Knova's family - she gets to go to stable to visit Sophie and trail riding too! I wonder if she will come home when I can handle dogs again!

Lee


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

wolfstraum said:


> LOL a few others say the same thing! Right now, as I am in hospital/rehab unit, Basha is on vacation with Knova's family - she gets to go to stable to visit Sophie and trail riding too! I wonder if she will come home when I can handle dogs again!
> 
> Lee


:rofl: Have to admit, that crossed my mind as well.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Our retired females will stay with us until they pass over the bridge...UNLESS a perfect, retirement home (situation) presents itself.
We are not opposed to placing a retired female with a loving, responsible companion home....after all...they deserve to be pampered in their senior years....and if a prospect can offer that....we would gladly place one of the special ladies with them!


----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

I think it entirely depends on the individual dog's situation. I have dogs that will live all of their days with us as they have been born here and are our children. I can see if someone purchases a dog from another country or another kennel or even raises up a dog with the intention of breeding them and they do not work out as a breeder, the dog can be "retired" at an early age. Often there is a considerable investment in training, or in the purchase price of such a dog and when things do not work out, it is not unreasonable for a young / youngish dog to be sold on a non breeding contract. Many reputable breeders' breeding dogs have been titled in SchH, IPO, or other sports and can still continue in those sports/ in protection work / and are often great companion animals.

When a fantastic producer has been truely retired from breeding due to age, It is best to seek a suitable home that can provide the lifestyle that matches the personality of the dog. Generally a very meager fee or no fee at all is charged to the right home. Most prospective puppy buyers like to see the older generation around as an indication of longevity in the line and the compassion of the breeder.


----------

